# Cooler Master Scout 2 Camo Edition



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 9, 2012)

Its been a crazy summer & fall , and has been a blast with my family and friends, but back into the garage i go for a few projects. First project is the New Cooler master Scout 2 case, Having a military name and theme on the box i am definitely going with a camo theme












The case has a very sleek design  and the Handle on top is great for lan gaming 






I like the window, but since i will be watercooling i will be removing the fan grills and making it bigger  





planning on removing one or both hard drive cages   to make room for teh water cooling 





Time to break it all down 











using the scout insignia  on the side panel






Camo paracord   just need in a few other builds  this will be perfect.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 9, 2012)

One  would think growing up  hunting a fishing i would be able to paint camo  that wasnt the case lol .   It took me three tries  and several stencils  before i begin to like the design .  
sanded and Primed






black then brown





beige






a few touches up  and it will be finished






Started cutting out the Guns and skull  out of plexi. I ended up redoing the skull 











testing the position


----------



## Sinzia (Nov 9, 2012)

In for sub.
Looks good so far!


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 9, 2012)

Subbed! 

What will you be putting in the case?


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Nov 14, 2012)

Touching up a few spots






getting ready to cut a bigger Window out ,   I did like how this look but going water cooling make a pretty easy descion for me  to do it. 





sorry a little blurry





The paint seems to flow to gether nicely





Camo, aluminum and Mesh from the case   what could i make?






using the logo from the CM scout 2 box 






no fingers where lost this time ( where my thumb?) jk






 alittle touch of paint suggestion from my friend Haley!!!






More to come thanks for looking


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks great! Subbed.


----------



## s{orpion (Nov 14, 2012)

like the work... excellent camo paint! thanks for sharing!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2012)

A little break for the holiday  Back to modding,  Adding another cut out on the case .  using a new blade and u can make some nice tight cuts with this.











Cm red






but the finish looks pretty good





Making room for the 240 rad for the front of the case,  The optical drive bays  made it too snug, i no longer use optical drives so one less bay  wont hurt.   so time to bring the dremal out






Fits now











Stayed tuned more to come!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2012)

Next up  The camo shroud for the interior!!! Dremal Time

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8251671114_29d6cc8833_c.jpg

mesuring it up

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8250602555_259bb878b7_c.jpg

getting ready to make a bend, now wear did i put that bender( all 250 lbs of it)

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8251670792_2ee95eefc6_c.jpg

It was alot harder to bend than i thought, I need to eat some more and try again

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8251670672_ee1fb83385_c.jpg

time to to connect them

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8251670534_3d76787ab7_c.jpg 

test fit
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8250601953_34192652be_c.jpg

sand down my edge

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8251670164_0a085affe8_c.jpg

a little paint
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8251670028_d108b09aeb_c.jpg

a little camo

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8251668908_47ac13901f_c.jpg

More to come!!!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 9, 2012)

More updates!!!!

finishing cutting out the window







Cut out a piece of smoked arcylic






Time to etch!!!






Lights out   flashlight on( redneck light table (lol)





I used the etcher  on teh ponited ends  then bring out the dremal to finish the larger areas











I will finish  the missed spots and clean it all up 







Side window panel done!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job so far


----------



## dude12564 (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking nice!


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 11, 2012)

In order to be stealthy We need to add some silent fans,  But clear isnt going to work.






One of my fav  thing about these fans  i sthe fan  just pops off










Flat Black





next up sleeving   





little ass screw drive does have a purpose





all yea camo sleeving


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

A couple of cool things  about this pc ,  its headed to CES   in las Vegas in Jan  ( super excited).    I will have to finish  with the components when its gets back, It also entered inot the 2012 coolermaster case mod contest If you like it please follow the link on facebook    http://woobox.com/qz4swg/vote/for/138536     also vote for your favorite  thank you




































Thanks for watching   keep watching after the new year  for the New components


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks awesome! Only little thing I noticed, is the cut for the side window, looks a bit jagged. Thought about getting some sandpaper onto that?


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

(good eye)  i did pop the window out  and  and clean the edge  a little bit,  I may get some black u trim  and go around it


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

What about the "scars" over the Scout emblem? Is it part of the design? Just asking


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> What about the "scars" over the Scout emblem? Is it part of the design? Just asking




I kept  wanting to give it some battle scars and i am still undecided.  

Modding tip ( I usually lay a towel down when working with a finish piece)   
  and  didnt notice when i was riviting back  the bay drives   that  it was laying on scrapes of metal.

I brush painted the spots   before boxing up,

still might scruff it up a bit when it comes back from Vegas


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

In my humble opinion it look more like you butchered the job. Could think of a painted design with torn metal or bullet holets instead maybe.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> In my humble opinion it look more like you butchered the job. Could think of a painted design with torn metal or bullet holets instead maybe.



butchered ? it is was scratch on my work bench,  I am NOT going to painnt fake bullits holes or torn metal. If i wanted that effect it would be real


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

Watch out we got a badass over here


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Watch out we got a badass over here



and we got a troll !!!   Move on wannabe


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

it's the language barrier i guess. English is not my first one.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

Must be reading from the book of troll again


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2012)

I usually hate camo, but that is quite awesome. Love the whole thing


----------



## Krazy Owl (Dec 13, 2012)

This camo remember me of the old camo pattern from the 80's. I still have a shirt like that.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> I usually hate camo, but that is quite awesome. Love the whole thing



Thank you .    I wasnt sure how it was going to look    painted it 3 times.  used lots of different patterns on my last attempt  which made a difference.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Dec 18, 2012)

Last nite to vote for the 2012 Cooler Master MOD contest.    throw some support by casting a vote!!!

http://woobox.com/qz4swg/vote/for/138536


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well The case Made it to vegas and to CES 2013  in one piece,

Wes from Lanoc  took some really nice Pics of the cases In the cooler Master Suite and I thought i would Share













Hope this will hold you over 

Thanks for looking !!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn does the girl come with the case?


----------



## Irony (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats awesome.




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Damn does the girl come with the case?



It should, if you win. lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 10, 2013)

What case? I see no cases.


----------



## JJ_Sky5000 (Jan 11, 2013)

nobody can see the case its camouflage


----------



## Irony (Jan 11, 2013)

Should make a demotivational poster out of it. If you see the awesome case first your a gay geek


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2013)

Irony said:


> Should make a demotivational poster out of it. If you see the awesome case first your a gay geek



There's a birthday card I've seen that's an "age test."  Hot woman with a big rack on the outside, and inside it asks you what color her purse was.  Personally, I didn't even know there was damn purse on the card


----------



## Triyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Danm, looking so hot there plus the girl wasn't bad looking either.


----------

